# 88 Nissan Micra engine swap



## Draco6 (Mar 14, 2007)

I just bought an 88 micra here in Canada and am wondering if anyone could give me a suggestion as to and engine and transmission combination that I should use. It currently is stock with the 5spd, but I really what to sleeper this thing and scare my fiends. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------

